# Can I cover the black "frame" around the fireplace?



## joberts (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey guys, I am definitely a newbie, as I don't know much about fireplaces and this is my first post!  I am remodeling my fireplace (frame it out, cover with cement board and then a stone veneer).  My question is, can I cover the black frame (I do not know the exact term of it!) around the fireplace opening, or do I have to leave it exposed?  We would like to cover it also with the stone veneer, so only the firebox opening is visible.Thank you very much for any input!


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jan 9, 2015)

Pictures are worth a thousand words!
Is something like this what you want?


----------



## joberts (Jan 9, 2015)

Picture is up now  Yes, I'm looking to put stone all the way up to the opening, covering the thin black metal that surrounds the opening.


----------



## 1kzwoman (Jan 9, 2015)

Ha ha what are the odds ... I found the pic I posted not in my home , but searched for fireplace opening on Google. 
You will get good info from people here welcome to forum. It helps to see what you have and what you want( if possible.


----------



## Stoneduster (Jan 9, 2015)

I am about to build a fireplace with a gas insert, the contractor and the stove shop assure me that the insert can be serviced in place, so I don't need to build any access ports.  However, two years ago I did a veneer around a gas insert and I did have to leave a 20" square hatch on the side of the fireplace.  But now, on second thought, I can't tell if that is a gas unit or not.  If it is, check with the manufacturer, just to make sure that you don't need to be able to slide the unit out for service.  If it is a wood fireplace, you should be good.  Just don't use wood to frame the thing out without being aware of clearances first, you may have to use metal studs.  I hope this helps, it was probably too scattered of a thought to be of much use though.


----------



## Stoneduster (Jan 9, 2015)

I just now noticed that this was posted in "It's a gas".


----------



## joberts (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you, guys.  Any other opinions?


----------



## bholler (Jan 11, 2015)

check the manual some are fine to cover some are not but the install manual will tell you that


----------



## Heatsource (Jan 12, 2015)

Like bholler said, check with the owners/installers book on your fireplace


----------

